# Support for rtl8192su on FreeBSD-8.2



## execve (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to use the Belkin Surf & Share Wireless USB Adapter to check if support for this exists on FreeBSD. I used ndisgen, but am not able to make it work.

System: p4-HT processor FreebSD-8.2-Stable (csup around 12.Sep.2011) GENERIC

I got the latest stable Ndisulator source from github as per discussion on 
https://github.com/richardpl/NDISulator/issues/2

I have taken ndis-stable from git -- and rebuilt it using attach, built and generated the rtl8192su_sys.ko as well.

Typescript and relevant /var/log/messages are attached

This driver is available in linux/staging (I have tried this on Ubuntu) and also apparently in OpenBSD (http://resin.csoft.net/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=4&topic=rsu)

Has someone successfully used an adapter with this RTL chipset? Any other suggestions to make this work?

Thanks in advance!


----------

